# Forenbersicht > Videos >  >  Soloshot 2 - Filmen aus dem Auto

## Redaktion

In diesem Artikel haben wir ber den Soloshot2 berichtet, ein System zur automatischen Kameranachfhrung: www.dailydose.de/story/soloshot2/

Das Filmen aus einem verschlossenen Fahrzeug heraus hatte bei unserem Test nicht exakt funktioniert, da das Signal vermutlich im Fahrzeug zu stark reflektiert wird (eventuell an Busrckwand, Hochdach)

Wir haben ein Leserfeedback erhalten, dass es aus einem PKW heraus funktioniert hat.

Hat jemand hnliche/weitere Erfahrungen mit dem Soloshot2 gemacht?

Jrgen/Red.

----------


## Bobo

Es gibt einen Thread im oase.com Forum zu dem Thema
http://surfforum.oase.com/showthread...=1#post1261462
Schnen Gru 
Uwe

----------


## Jumpi

Wenn jemand eine zu verkaufen hat bitte bei mir melden... mir reicht die solo 1

----------


## dreamsurfer70

Ich habe schon fters mit einem GoPro Modell aus dem Auto gefilmt! Hat alles ohne Probleme geklappt. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Mit Systemkameras ist es schwieriger ohne Stabilisator. lg

----------

